# what is your favorite "dies irae"



## Tarneem

for me Dvorak's Dies Irea wins the day. not that "loud" yet full of drama and terror


----------



## Monsalvat

Verdi, for the drama. Really depicts the day of wrath vividly.


----------



## Tarneem

Monsalvat said:


> Verdi, for the drama. Really depicts the day of wrath vividly.



I play it whenever someone says classical music is boring


----------



## Art Rock

... or suitable to fall asleep to....


----------



## mikeh375

Britten from his 'War Requiem'...powerful and terrifying.


----------



## ORigel

Berlioz's.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi fore me


----------



## Bwv 1080

Liszt - Totentanz


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

I've always loved Cherubini's highly dramatic setting. It has a masterly overall design and vivid individual details. Everything from the tam-tam crash (an unconventional gesture which caused quite a stir at the time) forward is carefully calculated, brilliantly paced, and dramatically apt.


----------

